# [qt e gif?] konqueror senza animazioni [risolto]

## cloc3

durante la navigazione su internet, konqueror non riproduce le gif animate (per esempio quella del mio avatar).

potrebbe essere un problema di configurazione locale, ma non sono riuscito a trovare la chiave per superarlo.

in questa doc kde si spiega che, di default, le qt non supportano il formato gif.

non credo che sia questo il mio problema, perché riesco a ottenere l'animazione visualizzando separatamente l'immagine e perché ho integrato il supporto a gif nelle USE del mio make.conf .

chi ha una dritta?

----------

## lucapost

Caspita, in giro c'è ancora qualcuno che utilizza konqueror...

Le cose possono essere due: sei un masochista, oppure sei un vecchiaccio che non aggiorna le sue abitudini. Secondo me la seconda.

Hai provato con un altro browser?

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato con un altro browser?

 

lunga vita al Browser di tutti i browser!!!

con firefox è tutto ok.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Apetrini

Konqueror non naviga in acque tranquille, anche perché in kde non hanno preso nessuna decisione riguardo il suo futuro e quindi è in una piccola fase di stallo.

Il resto del mondo va avanti...

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il resto del mondo va avanti...

 

un po' come la Rai, che licenzia Santoro.

mi chiedo quanto potrà la nostalgia, per conservarmi utente kde.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pingoo

Ciao,

a me pare funzionare correttamente, anche col tuo avatar; sono con konqueror e kdelibs 4.4.1. Tanto per sicurezza, sicuro di non aver selezionato in Navigazione Web -> Aspetto -> Generale alla voce Animazioni l'opzione Disabilitate?

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> durante la navigazione su internet, konqueror non riproduce le gif animate

 

ma ti lamenti? le animazioni in generale le tengo impostate su "Mostra solo una volta": con tutti quei bimbimikia con avatarri animati e/o firme con video insulsi mi mangiano un sacco di cicli cpu a mia insaputa (TM)

:-P

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> di default, le qt non supportano il formato gif.

 

Nella mia esperienza il supporto al formato gif fa schifo. Da sempre.

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Tanto per sicurezza, sicuro di non aver selezionato in Navigazione Web -> Aspetto -> Generale alla voce Animazioni l'opzione Disabilitate?

 

Mi sa che c'hai ragione ;-)

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> chi ha una dritta?

 

Spreca 1MB per scaricare ed installare rekonq. Se ti può aiutare a superare lo shock psicologico, pensa che dopotutto è una sorta di discendente di konqueror.

:-)

----------

## cloc3

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Tanto per sicurezza, sicuro di non aver selezionato in Navigazione Web -> Aspetto -> Generale alla voce Animazioni l'opzione Disabilitate?

 

finalmente qualcuno che usa konqueror!

e che non getta il tempo per il gusto di farmi incacc..

----------

